

Be brutally honest, would you use this site? - sal2041
http://flipter.com/?lang=en

======
devwebee
Yes, maybe, in the same way I would browse for random stuff on other places
out of pure boredom, there are some interesting polls. But the site is too
slow, it takes ~5sec to load, on my desktop, and the scrolling isn't smooth.
Loading 50 jQuery libraries in the header plus some other 30 libraries in the
footer don't help, it's killing the site... You need to concatenate and minify
all that code, same with the CSS. And do some profiling. Ebay, arguably one of
the biggest sites on the internet runs on ~80mb but your site uses up 130mb;
you might have a memory leak.

------
DigitalSea
To be honest, I just spent a few minutes on it but it is not a site I would
keep coming back to. There's no real value add, it is all the same content and
has no draw to it. You need to read up on gamification, the art of rewarding
people to draw them in and keep them coming like.

Foursquare has badges Hacker News has karma Reddit also has karma

Give people points, badges, etc for using the site and sticking around. Reward
interaction and time spent and you'll find people will come back.

~~~
helpful
Those are not the reasons I use Foursquare, HN, or Reddit (can't speak for
others)

~~~
stevoo
no, but it the reason that many other people do, and you end with the unique
content that will make you wanna come nack

------
gk1
I wouldn't. I'm really not interested in the general public's opinion. And
even if I was, I wouldn't think to go to a "database of polls" to find it.

------
jobnobber
I spent more time on the site than I anticipated. Why? Because some of the
polls were interesting, and other polls (the questions) revealed news I hadn't
heard of yet.

So yes, I would revisit again and again, provided the quality of news and
questions was high.

My advice is to stay away from the lowbrow, lowest common denominator stuff.
Be intelligent,informative and interesting.

Nice work btw!

------
usea
The site loads slowly, and the category text is very hard to read. Here's a
screenshot from my browser (Firefox 28 on Windows 7)
[http://i.imgur.com/BP7SZl6.png](http://i.imgur.com/BP7SZl6.png)

Also I don't think I'm really in the target audience. It's just taking polls?
I don't see what I'd gain from it.

------
dlwiest
Nah. It's neat, but there's no reason for me to go back to it: I just can't
imagine ever saying to myself, "You know how I'd like to spend my time? Seeing
how people on the internet have answered a random assortment of polls." If I
want to know how the general public feels about a specific issue, I'll just
google it.

------
adamzerner
I think that there are some polls that I would be interested in seeing the
public opinion of. Most of the things on the site now I wasn't interested in
though.

Also, check out [http://platformed.info/](http://platformed.info/).

------
alttab
The world's largest database of opinions is called the internet. If you can
make anyone's opinion valuable then you are on to something. Tldr no.

------
skolos
I usually don't like this kind of stuff. But I decided to try it for 30
seconds and ended up spending 10 minutes. Quite entertaining.

------
lbr
Interesting. Certainly easy to waist a few minutes on there. But don't see
real value. Don't anticipate returning to the site.

------
joshdance
No. Nothing there that was really interesting.

------
lauradhamilton
No, what's in it for me?

